# Gemini 105MC for charter?



## tolvstad (Nov 20, 2014)

I am interested in chartering a Gemini for a few days to a week. I have been looking at them and considering purchasing but would like to try one out first. Located in the states and willing to travel to any part of the USA or possibly Bahamas.

If you have one for sale and are willing to charter please let me know. We are very considerate, safe, and sincere, and would definitely be interested in this type of arrangement....pay for charter if no sale or buy boat after charter.

Also anyone owning a Gemini I would be interested in your pros/cons on the boat. It looks like an interesting boat for a reasonable price. Are there any other cats out there comparable? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

There is a small group of Gemini owners who hang out at Juana's Pagodas in Navarre, Florida. The owners of Juana's also have a Gemini.

I don't know whether these folks will charter, but they might be able to help you and can certainly answer your questions about Gemini ownership.

The website is juanaspagodas dot com. See if there's an email at the page or give them a phone call, ask for Steve or Juana, tell them you're interested in a Gemini, and see if they can't help you out in some way

The other comparable cats, IMO, would be Catalac (catamaransite dot com is a good resource for things Catalac), Hirondelle, Heavenly Twins, maybe Solaris, older Prouts, Iroquois, Americat, Endeavourcat...


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

tolvstad said:


> I am interested in chartering a Gemini for a few days to a week. I have been looking at them and considering purchasing but would like to try one out first. Located in the states and willing to travel to any part of the USA or possibly Bahamas.


BVI's probably your best bet. $3000/wk seems to be about the going rate. I know catamarans.com has a charter search that allows you to find by model of boat, so that might be a place to start.


----------

